# Depuis Le Jour Grand Prize Contest



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;NfkLTsHMGkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfkLTsHMGkw[/video]
I CANNOT GET RENEE FLEMINGS VIDEO TO POST. HERE IS THE LINK:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfkLTsHMGkw[/url]
First of all some contest news. I have so far spent several hours concocting some hopefully fun contests that should keep us busy for a while. I've tried to include artists not included in the contests before, some unusual choices, even some tenors I like who haven't been in the contest prior to now. I even have a couple of holiday contests.
THIS CONTEST: I hope it is okay that I've made a change to Steber's entry so that all three will be in studio recordings and her sound is better. Enjoy![
Does anyone know if we are limited to two video attachments per post?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's the Fleming clip.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I prefer the other Steber version, but she nonetheless gets my vote and is a clear favourite for me. Listening to all three, I now find Fleming's version over indulgent anfd just far too slow. She does some lovely things, it's true, but the aria loses all sense of momentum.

Popp comes in the middle for me. Also lovely, but she does have a tendency to squeeze out her top notes. 

1. Steber
2. Popp
3. Fleming


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I literally cannot believe that I am deserting my beloved Steber for Popp but there was just "something" about the way Popp pushes and pulls with a certain insistence that I found very appealing.
Fleming to me has the most beautiful voice bar none but loses something because of the too slow tempo.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Here's the Fleming clip.


I'll remember that for next time. Thanks.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> 1. Steber
> 2. Popp
> 3. Fleming


I've nothing to add.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think I prefer the other Steber version...
> 
> 1. Steber
> 2. Popp
> 3. Fleming


I've also nothing to add.
And Fleming only comes last in the company of such greats. Still delightful and well worth a listen if you prefer "_creamy dreamy ecstatic aesthetic_". Sometimes I do


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> 1. Steber
> 2. Popp
> 3. Fleming


That's a good order.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think I prefer the other Steber version, but she nonetheless gets my vote and is a clear favourite for me. Listening to all three, I now find Fleming's version over indulgent anfd just far too slow. She does some lovely things, it's true, but the aria loses all sense of momentum.
> 
> Popp comes in the middle for me. Also lovely, but she does have a tendency to squeeze out her top notes.
> 
> ...


I love the dreamy versions of Fleming and Caballe, but I miss the excitement which trumps all of that in the normal tempo for the aria. All are gorgeous.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I love the dreamy versions of Fleming and Caballe, but I miss the excitement which trumps all of that in the normal tempo for the aria. All are gorgeous.


Fleming is doing it in style, more or less, but Caballe sings it as if coming from another planet.

Okay, you've made me do it (fair warning: have your pills ready if you have any)

*Montserrat Caballe - Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Caballe's "Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix" was obviously a late recording. She sounds about 70 years old. No one can be expected to seduce anyone at that age (or maybe I should just speak for myself...) Are you trying to put us to sleep?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Technically Steber's may be the best, but it's Popp for me as her version has a dreamy lightness to it that is more what is required in this aria for me.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Caballe's "Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix" was obviously a late recording. She sounds about 70 years old. No one can be expected to seduce anyone at that age (or maybe I should just speak for myself...) Are you trying to put us to sleep?


A sad reflection of a once great singer. By this time she was so intent on showing off her fabulous breath control that she ignored all the composer's markings. I don't know when this was recorded, but she sounds a good deal older than the 65 year old Dorothy Kirsten singing _Depuis le jour_. Mind you, matronly sounding Dalilas are quiet common. Few of them sound sexy. Of those I know, Verrett, Callas and Baltsa are the only ones who do it for me.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I will remain* loyal to Rene* with this one. Her and Lucia's voices are closer to my taste (Lider approach) I'm also very happy to listen to Eleanor's video, which, as you already written, operatic is the best. Eleanor is VERY big singer. One 100% US native product of the highest caliber. Thanks for this amazing contest.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Azol said:


> Fleming is doing it in style, more or less, but Caballe sings it as if coming from another planet.
> 
> Okay, you've made me do it (fair warning: have your pills ready if you have any)
> 
> *Montserrat Caballe - Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix*


For 90% of todays nobodies (sopranos) could be very good. For Monserrat's caliber simply bad and this fact shows us the her artistic greatness.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Technically Steber's may be the best, but it's Popp for me as her version has a dreamy lightness to it that is more what is required in this aria for me.
> 
> N.


Popp's voice, being lighter, gives the impression of youthfulness, a young girl singing of her first…erm, love!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am elated to see so many votes for Steber. She never gets enough credit and yes, yes, I am aware that some of the problems were brought on by her own personal troubles but I still think Bing was being nasty when it came to her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I am elated to see so many votes for Steber. She never gets enough credit and yes, yes, I am aware that some of the problems were brought on by her own personal troubles but I still think Bing was being nasty when it came to her.


Bing was quite nasty with a number of singers. I read his _5000 Nights at the Opera_. Can't say I took to him at all.


----------

